# 24v vr6 straight piping???



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 03 24v vr6 with 140k miles. I have multiple questions regarding straight piping. 
Should i straight pipe from the downpipe all the way back?
Will this be enough back pressure?
Should i leave the cat in and straight pipe past the cat taking the res and muffler out?
What size pipe should i use 2.5 or 3?
Will this be enough back pressure?
What size piping is the cat going to res?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## edeher721 (Aug 20, 2012)

if you going to take everything out i would at least put a high flow cat in there. my 2 cents


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just want to know what is best, any input you have or any other ideas you have would be great.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

You could unbolt and take off the exhaust from the cat---back to the muffler and see how you like the sound, though at 140,000 miles it's probably rust welded together. Honestly, leave the cat on the system, it doesn't cause enough resistance to delete it. As for high-flow cats, they're basically a waste of money unless your old one is dead, or you plan on going to a larger diameter pipe.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's my I put. A straight piped 24v with the stock cat AND a resonator is insanely loud. Too loud in fact for a daily driver, though it does sound good. 

As far as back pressure is concerned, yes there's "enough" but it depends on what you want the car to do. You will lose low end torque, which is one of the great parts of the 24v. Also, fuel economy suffers substantially. But on the plus side you gain a little bit of top end power. 

Unless you're going FI, there's no use in Straight piping any vr6 unless you just want to be obnoxious.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

theguy831 said:


> Here's my I put. A straight piped 24v with the stock cat AND a resonator is insanely loud. Too loud in fact for a daily driver, though it does sound good.
> 
> As far as back pressure is concerned, yes there's "enough" but it depends on what you want the car to do. You will lose low end torque, which is one of the great parts of the 24v. Also, fuel economy suffers substantially. But on the plus side you gain a little bit of top end power.
> 
> Unless you're going FI, there's no use in Straight piping any vr6 unless you just want to be obnoxious.


Well put. When I installed the cat back exhaust on my car I had to start it up and go for a ride with no exhaust... it was real loud, but it did sound nice :laugh:.


----------



## Ipkyss (Oct 3, 2010)

Not really apples to apples. But. I just striaght piped my 03 24v vrt. 3" off the turbo. It was insanly loud. And just didn't sound good. It was raspy, drowned, really loud odd tone around 2500rpms And imo just sounded like crap. Added a 3" in and out 6" diameter, 14" long Magnaflow and the sound is as good as sex now!


----------



## vien (Jan 14, 2012)

i have strait pipe from the downpipe back no resinator to a borla pro xs muffler 2.5 inch piping sound amazing loud when i get on it but nice deep sound at idle thats not annoying. everyone says my car sound like a gtr


----------



## high deset 24v vr6 (Sep 24, 2009)

*2.5 in custom cat back*

i know this has been some what answered i would do a custom cat back 2.5in piping resonator delete to a magnaflow mufler or what ever brand you like, i dont think it matters much it the engine note not that much the muffler. i had a magnaflow and sounded excact to this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hsw-wu3zME&feature=relmfu

plus a custom cat back with resonator delete at a muffler shop is half the price of a bolt on kit.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

A bolt on kit is of greater quality than a crappy exhaust shop job. Welds leak, fitment can be an issue. And the type of muffler plays a big part in tone.


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

I decided a couple months ago to get a tt downpipe with a catback exhaust but still with the stock cat and it sounds godly. Defiantly my best investment into the vr6!!!!


----------



## WillToBeWeird (Jul 23, 2012)

What catback did you go with? Pay a video :thumbup:


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_24v/Exhaust/Performance/ES1892649/
I would if I knew how to paste a video on here lol


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to get a tt cat as well


----------



## WillToBeWeird (Jul 23, 2012)

stoppre95 said:


> I want to get a tt cat as well


They make a testpipe too, I just don't think it's on their website.


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

Would you know where I could snag one of those????


----------



## WillToBeWeird (Jul 23, 2012)

stoppre95 said:


> Would you know where I could snag one of those????


Just give Techtonics Tuning a call, they should be able to make you one that will mount to whatever size your downpipe is and you're catback.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

theguy831 said:


> Here's my I put. A straight piped 24v with the stock cat AND a resonator is insanely loud. Too loud in fact for a daily driver, though it does sound good.
> 
> As far as back pressure is concerned, yes there's "enough" but it depends on what you want the car to do. You will lose low end torque, which is one of the great parts of the 24v. Also, fuel economy suffers substantially. But on the plus side you gain a little bit of top end power.
> 
> Unless you're going FI, there's no use in Straight piping any vr6 unless you just want to be obnoxious.


Old post but this "info" is incorrect about back pressure... just sayin.


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well what are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

stoppre95 said:


> Well what are your thoughts on the matter?


I had my car dynoed earlier this month. On the last pull I had them open my dump valve. It sits where the OEM exhaust coupler is, so it dumps right after the cat/rear O2. I'm running stock 3-1 collectors, TT DP/Cat 2.5", AWE catback 2.5", and the dump/coupler is 2.5".

The red line is dump valve open, the black is dump valve closed. Click the picture of a BIG scan of the graph.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

just get a custom 2.5" straight pipe with a magnaflow muffler! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysZPZj4GMw


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALLGORIMSHOW said:


> Old post but this "info" is incorrect about back pressure... just sayin.


 it's actually far from incorrect and being as you had no addition information to give about my info being incorrect i'll just assume you don't know what your talking about. :beer:


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

theguy831 said:


> it's actually far from incorrect and being as you had no addition information to give about my info being incorrect i'll just assume you don't know what your talking about. :beer:


 Ok


----------



## stoppre95 (Jul 15, 2012)

I already have a dp and I want to get rid of this shi%%y cat back exhaust. 
I may do some custom piping.


----------

